# Help..Ive Been Conned??



## tillyfloss11 (Feb 25, 2010)

Hi Everyone, I am hoping I have put this in the correct place, I am asking for all of your advice as I read a similar thread on here not so long ago.

Basically... We are new to breeding Maine Coons and we were offered a cat from a woman I thought had become a "friend" through emailing about her kittens a while before. I was told that this kitten was fabulous, from amazing lines, basically it was hyped up an awful lot. The woman said that as it was a rare kitten she was worth 1500 pounds but she would let us have her for 1000. At the time I was still getting to know prices and things for active queens so even though I thought it was steep, we agreed that I would send a REFUNDABLE deposit of 300. I sent it etc and have all the proof of it being refunadable in many emails... anyway, I then found out she was getting it from another breeder and selling it straight to me...

I recieved an email from her yesterday saying because the cat was thought to be green eyed but was now looking like it was going to be odd, she wanted 1200..this made me even more suspicious!!
So after a lot of digging today and the past few days, I have discovered that the origional breeder had no idea about her doing this. She was buying the kitten for under half of what she was trying to get out of me, she is a known con woman, and nobody will touch her with a bargepole. She is still reg with GCCF, not sure why, maybe people havent followed the complaints through and given up. 

I have confronted her, she is refusing to return my deposit, she has also tried to sabotage another girl I am getting by phoning that breeder and badmouthing me, I am just wondering the best way to handle this. I have threatened trading standards, police, courts, etc etc.

Updating just to say..My deposit is apparently in the post?!

Sorry for long thread!! I am desperate! :nonod:


----------



## Guest (Feb 25, 2010)

Have PMd you x


----------



## tillyfloss11 (Feb 25, 2010)

Thank You x


----------



## kittykat (Nov 2, 2007)

What an awful woman! I would definately let the GCCF know whats going on and keep all evidence of emails etc. I hope you get your money back and something is done about this ... person!


----------



## messyhearts (Feb 6, 2009)

I wouldn't know the first thing to do! I feel so sorry for you!


----------



## tillyfloss11 (Feb 25, 2010)

Thank you for the quick replies, I have told her I will be contacting the trading standards, every cat club in the uk, small claims court and the police if she doesnt return it. She has sold it me under false pretences, and without the origional breeders knowledge or say so.


----------



## tillyfloss11 (Feb 25, 2010)

I have just had a call from the origional breeder who is furious and very upset, she has said she has no idea that this was happening and everything that this woman has said is lies.

She has also said that she will back me up if needed to take this further.


----------



## sootisox (Apr 23, 2009)

I'm not surprised she's fuming! I would more than likely do something that'd have me arrested if someone did that to me!

Are you still interested in this kitten? Does the original breeder still have her or has she already gone to the "middleman"? Could you possibly buy her directly from her original breeder? (for a sensible price!)

You could take her through the small claims court but it really depends on what you have in writing and whether or not this con merchant specified any terms under which the deposit would be refunded. Did you pay by cheque or was it cash? Can you prove that she recieved this payment? The small claims procedure is a fairly simple process and more often than not, settled before reaching that stage. 

If it were me, i'd report her to the GCCF and ask the original breeder to do the same, i'd also pay the local citizens advice group a visit. Many solicitors would also give you a free of charge initial consultation and should be able to advise you on the best course of action.

Good luck - I hope it all works out for you.


----------



## tillyfloss11 (Feb 25, 2010)

Hi, 

Well the origional breeder still has her and to be honest I dont even want to get involved with it now. I have emails saying the deposit is refundable if I change my mind at all, or cant have her for any reason. 

I have paid by cheque, so it is all documented and I also posted recorded delivery etc. I am thinking I am going to have to go through the small claims as she is refusing to back down.

She has just sent me a tirade of emails saying she has emailed every breeder she knows to tell them I am a fake and trying to buy pet kittens to breed from, and I am using fake names etc, all total rubbish but obviously designed to stop me getting any kittens from anyone!


----------



## Kalipha (Jul 15, 2009)

How long ago did she cash the cheque? Your bank might be able to get it back off her if it wasn't TOO long. Cheques can be stopped/recalled quite a long time after they're cashed in cases of fraud.


----------



## tillyfloss11 (Feb 25, 2010)

It was only the 15th when I sent it her, it has been cashed though. Thank you for that, I will ring the bank and see what they say. Thank you for your help everyone!! :smile5:


----------



## kittykat (Nov 2, 2007)

please do let the GCCF know also, I had an issue with my cats breeder and they looked into it for me. I hope you get your money back


----------



## lizward (Feb 29, 2008)

GCCF, and small claims court. Definitely. Most people would back down when faced with a small claims court because a CCJ against them affects their credit rating very badly.

Liz


----------



## Izzie999 (Nov 27, 2008)

Hi,

This is just awful. I would post your original thread on the Yahoo Maine coon breed society board,people will know this woman no doubt. Where did you initially see the ad for the kitten? was it a free ads paper!

Definitely go to the citizens advice bureau,I would also be tempted to contact the police as this is fraud! I hope you get your money back. What a horrible start for you.Im sure if you got to know some of the "REPUTABLE" Maine coon breeders they would get to know you and you will hopefully get the kitten you want in the end!

Fingers crossed for a happy outcome for you on this.There are such awful people out there,they should be named and shamed,its a shame they can use the libel card to remain hidden!

Izzie


----------



## Soupie (Sep 2, 2008)

I wonder too if the police would get involved in this one as she has taken money for a kitten she didn't have at the time - obtaining money by deception? fraud? she has actually committed a criminal act too - I don't think this is just a matter for the civil courts.....


----------



## lizward (Feb 29, 2008)

tillyfloss11 said:


> Basically... We are new to breeding Maine Coons and we were offered a cat from a woman I thought had become a "friend" through emailing about her kittens a while before. I was told that this kitten was fabulous, from amazing lines, basically it was hyped up an awful lot. The woman said that as it was a rare kitten she was worth 1500 pounds but she would let us have her for 1000. At the time I was still getting to know prices and things for active queens so even though I thought it was steep, we agreed that I would send a REFUNDABLE deposit of 300. I sent it etc and have all the proof of it being refunadable in many emails... anyway, I then found out she was getting it from another breeder and selling it straight to me...


At the risk of jumping on my soapbox again, this is the sort of thing that happens when it is made almost impossible for a new breeder to obtain active register cats. If the cats cannot be obtained from the sources you would expect, telling the would-be breeder to wait for several years while she shows a neuter and gets herself known is not terribly helpful. How many of us would want to be told that we can start a new hobby but not for the next three or four years? What is needed is for experienced breeders to ask all the right questions and then say "Great! I will help you!"

Liz


----------



## celicababe1986 (Jun 22, 2009)

What a terrible woman  :nonod: :thumbdown: :incazzato:

I do hope for the best outcome for you. 

This woman will get her conuppence (sp??)
WHAT GOES AROUND COMES AROUND :dita:


----------



## dharma66 (Oct 25, 2009)

It will be worth contact the CAB , or a first free consult from a solicitor, but it doesn't necessarily constitute fraud.

That depends on how she's worded your communications.

There's nothing inherently illegal about buying something to sell on, even if you don't have the item to sell at the time. Car dealerships do it all the time. You pay for the car, but they don't have it. They depend on it being produced by the manufacturer. Nothing illegal.

The only thing that 'might' make it illegal is if the real breeder has a contract that forbids selling the kitten on. Even then, such contracts can be difficult to enforce.

Or, if she was tampering with the pedigree to get her prefix on there, rather than the real breeders prefix, that would also be fraud. 

If she was posing as the other breeder (i.e. claiming that the real breeders prefix was in fact hers), then I suspect both you AND the real breeder would have a claim of fraud against her.

Either way, her behaviour is obviously extremely unethical, and this womans subsequent behaviour is despicable.

If you have documentary evidence that your deposit is refundable upon request, then I'm pretty sure a small claims court would uphold your case.

If you do decide to visit the CAB or a solicitor for a first free consultation, make sure you take along copies of al relevant documentation (emails, letters), arranged chronologically. Also, if you can have a written record of as much verbal communication you have had, again arranged chronologically, and showing clearly where written correspondence fits in, that would be good. Finally, write a very short summary of the facts (less than one side of A4, typed) to ensure you don't forget anything when you get to your consultation. I know I for one am always coming out of such meetings thinking "Darn, I forgot to mention...".

The idea is to get the key information across as quickly as possible, but in a clear and organised manner. Make the most of yor free time...you won't get much of that from a solicitor :wink:


----------



## sootisox (Apr 23, 2009)

lizward said:


> At the risk of jumping on my soapbox again, this is the sort of thing that happens when it is made almost impossible for a new breeder to obtain active register cats. If the cats cannot be obtained from the sources you would expect, telling the would-be breeder to wait for several years while she shows a neuter and gets herself known is not terribly helpful. How many of us would want to be told that we can start a new hobby but not for the next three or four years? What is needed is for experienced breeders to ask all the right questions and then say "Great! I will help you!"
> 
> Liz


Well said! - I couldn't agree more.


----------



## Izzie999 (Nov 27, 2008)

lizward said:


> At the risk of jumping on my soapbox again, this is the sort of thing that happens when it is made almost impossible for a new breeder to obtain active register cats. If the cats cannot be obtained from the sources you would expect, telling the would-be breeder to wait for several years while she shows a neuter and gets herself known is not terribly helpful. How many of us would want to be told that we can start a new hobby but not for the next three or four years? What is needed is for experienced breeders to ask all the right questions and then say "Great! I will help you!"
> 
> Liz


I totally agree. I go on one forum where there are constant heads up warnings. I wonder how many of these people are just wanting to start off in the hobby but get disheartened by all the breeders who will not sell to them. I know that breeders have to protect their cats and kittens,I totally understand that but I also think that some of these people geniunely want to get into the cats for the right reasons and are talked out of it! Breeders can advise newcomers how to get started and then take it from there,its upto the newcomer to take the advice or not!

I really hope this lady gets her money back from someone who sounds really unscrupulous,I also think its time to ban the sale of livestock in the free ads papers,there are so many cats being sold on there,its hard to know who is a good breeder and who isn't when you are new to it! we were all new to the cat fancy once,but SOME breeders seem to forget this!

Izzie


----------



## messyhearts (Feb 6, 2009)

Izzie999 said:


> I totally agree. I go on one forum where there are constant heads up warnings. I wonder how many of these people are just wanting to start off in the hobby but get disheartened by all the breeders who will not sell to them. I know that breeders have to protect their cats and kittens,I totally understand that but I also think that some of these people geniunely want to get into the cats for the right reasons and are talked out of it! Breeders can advise newcomers how to get started and then take it from there,its upto the newcomer to take the advice or not!


It's disconcerting how many breeders roll their eyes at some emails they get without thinking perhaps, whilst this enquirer has no tact, that they have their heart in the right place instead of assuming straight away that they are not to be trusted? Not everyone knows that asking how much a kitten is is a no no. Funny thing is if the breeder advertised, they usually say how much in the advert anyway, but if a potential home didn't see the advert but asks how much then it's an email for the trash can. 

I was only after a PET kitten just over a year ago & I lost count of the number of breeders ignoring my emails - I wasn't even saying "how much are they?" & was telling them WHY I wanted a kitten & my circumstances. _Some _breeders are, quite sadly, quite stuck up & rude.... This is why this sort of thing happens.


----------



## Milly22 (Sep 15, 2008)

messyhearts said:


> It's disconcerting how many breeders roll their eyes at some emails they get without thinking perhaps, whilst this enquirer has no tact, that they have their heart in the right place instead of assuming straight away that they are not to be trusted? Not everyone knows that asking how much a kitten is is a no no. Funny thing is if the breeder advertised, they usually say how much in the advert anyway, but if a potential home didn't see the advert but asks how much then it's an email for the trash can.
> 
> I was only after a PET kitten just over a year ago & I lost count of the number of breeders ignoring my emails - I wasn't even saying "how much are they?" & was telling them WHY I wanted a kitten & my circumstances. _Some _breeders are, quite sadly, quite stuck up & rude.... This is why this sort of thing happens.


Oh definitely the amount of emails that I have had ignored me! I never ignore anyone contacting me through my website. Even the rude ones. Funny thing is I often see the same names on PetForums as their websites on here!!

You, rude rude people. I wouldn't want to buy a cat from "that type" of person tbh.


----------



## Callia (Jan 14, 2009)

tillyfloss11 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Well the origional breeder still has her and to be honest I dont even want to get involved with it now. I have emails saying the deposit is refundable if I change my mind at all, or cant have her for any reason.
> 
> ...


I would just block her emails now and take her to the small claims court 
She is obviously insane  and I really wouldnt worry about her emailing other breeders, they probably know what her game is anyway


----------



## Janee (May 4, 2008)

There have been posts on the Yahoo MC forum - it might be worth while checking.

Nothing specific or identifiable.


----------



## Izzie999 (Nov 27, 2008)

Hi,

I was lucky that when I was looking for my show neuters I found a lovely breeder,I had also made friends at the shows who were happy to vouch for me with this breeder and that is how I ended up with my gorgeous boys!

But what about the people who don't know about the shows and are on the outside looking in? How can they possibly get started in the cat fancy if they are only met with suspicion after approaching a few breeders,breeders talk amongst each other and even seem to get suspicious of a person contacting more than one breeder,they don't stand a chance really. 

I know there are caring breeders out there who are more than prepared to listen to a newcomer and mentor them but there is still way too many breeders who will ignore messages and then people are forced into contacting these breeders in the free ads papers and end up with situations such as these! 

Izzie


----------



## Miss.PuddyCat (Jul 13, 2009)

Sounds like I may have fun when it comes to looking for my next cat 

Especailly sense Im not good with words lol


----------



## Izzie999 (Nov 27, 2008)

Miss.PuddyCat said:


> Sounds like I may have fun when it comes to looking for my next cat
> 
> Especailly sense Im not good with words lol


Might be different where you are! have you got a breed in mind?

Izzie


----------



## sootisox (Apr 23, 2009)

messyhearts said:


> Not everyone knows that asking how much a kitten is is a no no.


TBH I don't undertsnad this type of attitude at all. I am honest in my adverts and on my website about the cost of a kitten. I would much rather that than having a potential owner emailing me to ask tons of questions, arranging to meet us and the kittens and then finding that they can't afford a kitten. It wastes everyones time and causes a lot of disappointment on both sides.

Potential owners aren't psychic and should be given ALL of the facts before deciding on whether or not to buy one of our babies. Turning somebody down or ignoring emails because somebody has dared to enquire about the price of a kitten is just plain stupidity. The whole "if you have to ask the price, you can't afford it" philosophy is elitist and not in keeping with our aim of finding the best possible homes for our kittens. I would much rather home one of my kittens at a cheaper price to somebody who perhaps doesn't have the best of everything but a home full of love, than to a career minded, jet setting couple with the posh cars and country pile who are too busy working to appreciate the kitten.

IMO If breeders were more honest with potential owners and transparent with their pricing, rather than dismissing them at the initial enquiry stage - there would be much less risk of these people approaching back yard breeders advertising through the free ads.


----------



## messyhearts (Feb 6, 2009)

sootisox said:


> TBH I don't undertsnad this type of attitude at all. I am honest in my adverts and on my website about the cost of a kitten. I would much rather that than having a potential owner emailing me to ask tons of questions, arranging to meet us and the kittens and then finding that they can't afford a kitten. It wastes everyones time and causes a lot of disappointment on both sides.
> 
> Potential owners aren't psychic and should be given ALL of the facts before deciding on whether or not to buy one of our babies. Turning somebody down or ignoring emails because somebody has dared to enquire about the price of a kitten is just plain stupidity. The whole "if you have to ask the price, you can't afford it" philosophy is elitist and not in keeping with our aim of finding the best possible homes for our kittens. I would much rather home one of my kittens at a cheaper price to somebody who perhaps doesn't have the best of everything but a home full of love, than to a career minded, jet setting couple with the posh cars and country pile who are too busy working to appreciate the kitten.
> 
> IMO If breeders were more honest with potential owners and transparent with their pricing, rather than dismissing them at the initial enquiry stage - there would be much less risk of these people approaching back yard breeders advertising through the free ads.


Oh I agree wholeheartedly. When looking at kittens, my husband is always saying "ask how much" & I have to say "no" & have no LOGICAL reason why I shouldn't be aside from not wanting to piss people off....


----------



## Miss.PuddyCat (Jul 13, 2009)

Izzie999 said:


> Might be different where you are! have you got a breed in mind?
> 
> Izzie


Yeh  A chocolate Point Birman Boy 

Though I am debating on weather or not to get two kittens. I also love the Sphynx breed their my dream cat :001_tt1: but after researching more into them, talking to owners, etcc I found out that they can cost up to 1000 to 2000$ which is way out of my price range and two I was told the breed is riddled with HCM.

I saw an ad for a retired show sphynx awhile ago for 900$ but he could only go to a home who had experience with the sphynx breed.


----------



## Izzie999 (Nov 27, 2008)

messyhearts said:


> Oh I agree wholeheartedly. When looking at kittens, my husband is always saying "ask how much" & I have to say "no" & have no LOGICAL reason why I shouldn't be aside from not wanting to piss people off....


Lol! this is it isn't it? I hate asking the price question,but you have to don't you!

I think it would be helpful if breeders had a price guide on their websites,I know of one breeder who does and its very helpful and saves that cringeworthy moment when you have to ask and then pick your excuses to why you can't get the kitten? I think if you are armed with the details first it puts the potential new owner at ease and hopefully make them more confident to answer the questions that the breeders have.

I think anyone going after a breeding cat suffers the worst. I think as long as they know exactly why they want to breed and possibly be prepared to be mentored as a good breeder will hopefully offer this.

Izzie


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

When I have kittens available (or baking) I put the price on the website - no point answering loads of emails and then being too expensive. I believe in being upfront.


----------



## dharma66 (Oct 25, 2009)

Asking the price is a no-no?

That's a surprise! Why on earth is that? Sounds crazy to me!

I can understand breeders getting irritated by attempts to haggle, because we're British, and therefore stupid in these matters. 

I'm a pretty well paid professional, and I know some very highly paid people, but I don't know *anyone* who would agree to buy *anything* without knowing the price!


----------



## MerlinsMum (Aug 2, 2009)

dharma66 said:


> Asking the price is a no-no?
> That's a surprise! Why on earth is that? Sounds crazy to me!


I don't think it's a no-no, but unless you know the price from the first, i.e. it was in the ad, then there is a certain point in the conversation where it becomes polite/ acceptable to ask.

If you telephone or email a breeder and the words "How much?" or equivalent appear in the first two sentences then that's not quite polite. When I bred cats, people who called me and asked how much straight off, even though the price was in the ad, put my back up immediately. I can't recall any of these types ending up being the 'right sort of home' in my criteria (people vary of course).

When looking for a kitten (or puppy) myself, I have always been pleasant and polite and talked about myself and what I can offer, as well as asking my own questions about the animals on sale. Only later in the conversation, when you have established some kind of rapport, is it acceptable to ask - and by that time it's actually a bit easier to pop the question.

Even if it was stated in the ad, I often ask anyway, if/when I feel comfortable about the litter and the breeder, just to confirm.....

After all, once you've asked the questions, and you've been asked questions about yourself in return, if you don't feel you want to go any further or the breeder and you aren't hitting it off, no point in talking money - cos it's not going to happen anyway, is it?


----------



## lizward (Feb 29, 2008)

messyhearts said:


> It's disconcerting how many breeders roll their eyes at some emails they get without thinking perhaps, whilst this enquirer has no tact, that they have their heart in the right place instead of assuming straight away that they are not to be trusted? Not everyone knows that asking how much a kitten is is a no no. Funny thing is if the breeder advertised, they usually say how much in the advert anyway, but if a potential home didn't see the advert but asks how much then it's an email for the trash can.
> 
> I was only after a PET kitten just over a year ago & I lost count of the number of breeders ignoring my emails - I wasn't even saying "how much are they?" & was telling them WHY I wanted a kitten & my circumstances. _Some _breeders are, quite sadly, quite stuck up & rude.... This is why this sort of thing happens.


I always state the price in the ad and always have, and I wouldn't take offence at being asked how much (except that, in my case, it tells me that the inquirier either hasn't read the ad or is wanting to beat me down on price)

Liz


----------



## ChinaBlue (Feb 3, 2008)

On the other side of the coin - I respond to all e-mail enquiries - no matter how abrupt or terse they are (and some people are!) and go into a little detail about the breed - grooming, size, what to expect, a line or two about us and of course the price and also will give the names of other reputable breeders in the area with kittens in case we don't have want they want... and probably about 50% of those enquiring won't bother responding to even say thank you.


----------



## Izzie999 (Nov 27, 2008)

ChinaBlue said:


> On the other side of the coin - I respond to all e-mail enquiries - no matter how abrupt or terse they are (and some people are!) and go into a little detail about the breed - grooming, size, what to expect, a line or two about us and of course the price and also will give the names of other reputable breeders in the area with kittens in case we don't have want they want... and probably about 50% of those enquiring won't bother responding to even say thank you.


Well that is plain rude of them isn't it! I know there are good breeders out there,exceptional breeders who take time out for newbies. When I first started with the showing and the coonies one lovely lady invited me over to her house with my cat and did a full show bath. I have never looked back and have even been able to pass on tips to people on here about how to do a show bath!

There are always good and bad people in every situation. It is a shame this poor lady has been duped and cheated the way she has.I hope she finds herself a kitten with a breeder she can trust!

Izzie


----------



## Starlite (Sep 9, 2009)

just had to say ive always been involved with dogs and showing them and a while back looked at Pixie Bobs but ive experiencd the things people have said (Getting emails ignored etc) that i gave up.
It completely put me off and im sticking to dogs!


----------



## messyhearts (Feb 6, 2009)

dharma66 said:


> Asking the price is a no-no?
> 
> That's a surprise! Why on earth is that? Sounds crazy to me!
> 
> ...


I don't know why people get their backs up over the question, as people have said, it has to be asked. I've known of breeders to share poorly written emails that are asking how much & laughing at this...

It's very alien, the whole thing. As I have said, I have sent emails to breeders that didn't even ask the dreaded question & told them all about my home, family & lifestyle for it to be completely ignored.

Obviously there are breeders who DO respond well to the question & respond to decent emails too! Just I came across very few in my search last year...


----------



## Izzie999 (Nov 27, 2008)

messyhearts said:


> I don't know why people get their backs up over the question, as people have said, it has to be asked. I've known of breeders to share poorly written emails that are asking how much & laughing at this...
> 
> It's very alien, the whole thing. As I have said, I have sent emails to breeders that didn't even ask the dreaded question & told them all about my home, family & lifestyle for it to be completely ignored.
> 
> Obviously there are breeders who DO respond well to the question & respond to decent emails too! Just I came across very few in my search last year...


I know, I get so angry when I see those mails shared on a forum! if anything its an invasion of privacy. Some people have trouble wording emails.I know for a fact that I sound very abrupt in emails no matter how I try to word them. I get my hubby to read them through before sending them!

I can totally understand why people then turn to free ads because you just know those people who advertise on them just are interested in the money side of things and want to make a quick buck by getting rid of the cats,that is how I see it anyway.

Izzie


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

ChinaBlue said:


> On the other side of the coin - I respond to all e-mail enquiries - no matter how abrupt or terse they are (and some people are!) and go into a little detail about the breed - grooming, size, what to expect, a line or two about us and of course the price and also will give the names of other reputable breeders in the area with kittens in case we don't have want they want... and probably about 50% of those enquiring won't bother responding to even say thank you.


that's so true! - I'm thinking of saving a generic reply in word and then pasting it into my email replies with just a few details changed - otherwise it's 1/2 an hours work wasted. Out f about every 6 enquiries I have(all of which I reply to) I tend to get 1 or 2 replies.


----------



## dharma66 (Oct 25, 2009)

It can go a completely different direction, sometimes. 

A few months ago I was emailing breeders expressing an interest in a particular breed. In my email, I said that Though I'd previously owned a moggie, I have no experience with pedigree cats, and would like the opportunity to chat about the breed etc. 

I had two emails ignored, one responded to brilliantly (come round, meet my cats have a chat), and the fourth just said 'Ok, I'll put you on the waiting list for my next litter'!

No prizes for guessing which one I responded to!


----------



## Izzie999 (Nov 27, 2008)

dharma66 said:


> It can go a completely different direction, sometimes.
> 
> A few months ago I was emailing breeders expressing an interest in a particular breed. In my email, I said that Though I'd previously owned a moggie, I have no experience with pedigree cats, and would like the opportunity to chat about the breed etc.
> 
> ...


Did you get what you want?

Alot of breeders do have waiting lists,but alot of people request certain colours etc so you can often jump the queue so to speak lol!

Izzie


----------



## dharma66 (Oct 25, 2009)

Didn't get 'sorted' yet. Of course, I went to the breeder who offered help and advice, and am now waiting for their next litter (which I'm hoping will be in a couple of months).


----------



## tillyfloss11 (Feb 25, 2010)

Hi everyone, I thought I would put a little update on here, I still dont have my money back, she has said she has sent it but I havent gotten it yet.

I am still being harrassed by her, on Thursday after all of this, she actually tried to turn things round and say that all of this had been a game and she was testing me to see how I would react, to see if I would make a good breeder!!!! She also said she was there to help if I ever needed anything and to let her know when I have my first kittens! I was totally gobsmacked, I couldnt even believe what I was reading! 

I just ignored the emails. I asked her today if she had sent my deposit yet and she has in turn sent me three emails that are nasty, saying she is taking me to court for slander?????? and that I have been emailing breeders and telling lies and trying to buy pets to breed from?! Apparently I have complained about her to Maine Coon Cat Club (I havent YET)
She is saying I have done things that I havent, and that she has proof!?

She has also today said that she wasnt even going to sell me a kitten, and then in the next one, she wasnt going to sell me an active kitten.

I dont want to offend anyone with mental illnesses as I know that it is a serious issue but I am seriously starting to wonder what planet she lives on and if she has mental issues!

I just wondered if anyone knew who I should address any emails/letters too at GCCF or any Maine Cat clubs? I know some people have said post on other forums, and thank you for that, but I really dont want to drag this out any more than it has been.

Thank you everyone  

p.s I really am loosing the will to get into Maine Coons, I am terrified of contacting anyone after this incase I get ripped off again. :nonod:


----------



## sootisox (Apr 23, 2009)

tillyfloss11 said:


> I am still being harrassed by her, on Thursday after all of this, she actually tried to turn things round and say that all of this had been a game and she was testing me to see how I would react, to see if I would make a good breeder!!!!
> 
> p.s I really am loosing the will to get into Maine Coons, I am terrified of contacting anyone after this incase I get ripped off again. :nonod:


Jeez some people! I'd love to see things from her point of view but i don't think i can get my head that far up my own a$$

Joan Kimberley is the registrar for the semi long haired breeds with the GCCF. I'd suggest maybe calling or emailing her, explaining the situation and asking how to make a formal complaint against this "breeder". Sick to your guns, get your money back. It'll hopefully deter her from conning other unsuspecting buyers.

Don't give up on your chosen breed - you've met one shocking breeder, don't let her put you off! Not all breeders are stuck-up or con merchants and many good breeders are more than happy to help out newbies. Good luck and let us know how everything goes

Jo xx


----------



## kittykat (Nov 2, 2007)

Hiya I think she is just panicking and trying to turn the tables on you, I would ignore her from now on shes just trying to get you to stop taking things further, unless of course she really is mad! lol 
I can't remember the contact name at the GCCF as it was some years ago so I would just address it to one of the emails on their site, they are usually pretty good like that and will redirect it to the right person.

I know its annoying but take everything she says with a pinch of salt, shes just trying to wind you up thats all.


----------



## kittykat (Nov 2, 2007)

Oh and in regard to the other topic re: asking how much, the breeders that don't state the price I never bothered with as I assumed it was because they were asking too much and it was usually true! lol


----------



## messyhearts (Feb 6, 2009)

Don't let it put you off getting into the breed! There are plenty of lovely people out there that want to help others to help the breed. It is difficult to find them but wonderful when you do. You'll have a breeder, friend & mentor all rolled into one. 

Wondering about this, though. She says she is worried about you contacting the MCCC so must be a member, is she a breeder herself looking to make a quick buck from the trust a breeder friend has in her or is she just a member?? Seems so odd to scam someone on something like this & appearing to know enough about the breed & the clubs unless she was a breeder herself, which is worrying.


----------



## tillyfloss11 (Feb 25, 2010)

Hi,

Yes she is a breeder, she is known as a breeder to some people in the MCCC that I have spoken to, but I am not totally sure if she is a member of this club, although I think she possibly is.

I am definately taking this further and I have been getting some help from the Maine Coon Breed Society this evening.

I will let you all know how I get on! 

Thank you :smile5:


----------



## Izzie999 (Nov 27, 2008)

tillyfloss11 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Yes she is a breeder, she is known as a breeder to some people in the MCCC that I have spoken to, but I am not totally sure if she is a member of this club, although I think she possibly is.
> 
> ...


Im glad you have the Maine Coon breed society on board too! apparently this has really hurt the original breeder quite alot, both of you are victims in this,it is very sad.

Also if people get to know you on there then hopefully you will get a kitten off a good breeder on there, they are in the maine(excuse the pun) a friendly bunch!

Izzie


----------



## tillyfloss11 (Feb 25, 2010)

Yes, at first when I first found out I didnt know if I had been duped by them both as I couldnt work out what was going on, but I can categorically say that the origional breeder had nothing to do with this and she is very hurt by it too.

I am hoping in a roundabout way this has done me a favour as I have spoken to some lovely people since Thursday and it has helped me in knowing where to look and who to talk to.

I was lead to believe from this woman that 99 percent of cat breeders were awful and I shouldnt even bother trying to get to know them, well now I know that was because I would have worked her out sooner!


----------



## messyhearts (Feb 6, 2009)

tillyfloss11 said:


> Yes, at first when I first found out I didnt know if I had been duped by them both as I couldnt work out what was going on, but I can categorically say that the origional breeder had nothing to do with this and she is very hurt by it too.
> 
> I am hoping in a roundabout way this has done me a favour as I have spoken to some lovely people since Thursday and it has helped me in knowing where to look and who to talk to.
> 
> I was lead to believe from this woman that 99 percent of cat breeders were awful and I shouldnt even bother trying to get to know them, well now I know that was because I would have worked her out sooner!


I think she has become quite jealous, by the sounds of it.

It most certainly is worth trying. Only by trying you can find out which breeders are willing to help or not.


----------



## celicababe1986 (Jun 22, 2009)

any new updates?


----------

